# Procrastinator of the year?



## D4vd (Sep 29, 2010)

So my final exams are coming around and I was talking to one of my friends about the inevitable, procrastinating. I told him a few things that I did to waste time and he called me the "Procrastinator of the year" and I thought surely I wouldn't be the worst. 

SO yeah, anyone want to make me feel better and tell me what you guys do to procrastinate? You know apart from the obvious hehe.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

D4vd said:


> You know apart from the obvious hehe.



You mean solving Rubik's Cubes? Well, guess what I do...


Spoiler



I solve 2x2s.


----------



## Carson (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw this thread earlier, and thought it was a contest. I was going to enter when I first saw it... but I'm just now getting around to it.


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 29, 2010)

I only discovered speedsolving because I was randomly browsing YouTube and came across Nakajima when I should've been studying for a midterm. :tu


----------



## theace (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll post later...


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2010)

I still need to go pick up my birth certificate.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 29, 2010)

I procrastinate because by the time I get around to doing something I'll be older and therefore more wiser.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't procrastinate. I just work better at 11:00 the night before something is due.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I still need to go pick up my birth certificate.


 
winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## D4vd (Sep 29, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> I only discovered speedsolving because I was randomly browsing YouTube and came across Nakajima when I should've been studying for a midterm. :tu


 
I learnt full Fridrich in two months while avoiding my exams. ^^



Sa967St said:


> I procrastinate because by the time I get around to doing something I'll be older and therefore more wiser.



Hehe, that is a good philosophy .



theanonymouscuber said:


> I don't procrastinate. I just work better at 11:00 the night before something is due.



Yeah, I do this too. I rekon between 12 Am and 2 AM are the most productive hours in the day, or is it in the morning, not sure.


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 29, 2010)

lol, I should be doing my Chemistry homework right now, but instead I am procrastinating by reading this thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2010)

i procrastinated in posting this
owait


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be sitting down with my homework... and it will take me like 3 hours and I won't get anything done... seriously I just like sit there =\


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm too lazy to work for my money. So I ask people for a dime a day which for them is usually just loose change anyway. Usually I'll have 70-100 people from school give me 10 to 50 cents. I get about $180 to $200 a week just asking for loose change that they were gonna just get rid of anyway.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm still in the womb and i made my twin type this


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll get back to making a real post in here later....


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2010)

PROCRASTINATORS UNITE!!!


Spoiler



...tomorrow


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 30, 2010)

well ive been 'working' on a demonstrative speech for about a week. I still have no outline, or powerpoint, or any plan.


----------



## D4vd (Sep 30, 2010)

It is great to see I am not alone in the procrastination area and I am also curious to know what you guys do while procrastinating.

For example; I play with this wind up car I have sitting my desk, I wind it up and hold it by the two wheels making it spin around on itself. Haha stupid I know but somehow this has wasted many potentially productive hours.

Let the random stories continue to flow!


----------



## D4vd (Sep 30, 2010)

Carson said:


> I saw this thread earlier, and thought it was a contest. I was going to enter when I first saw it... but I'm just now getting around to it.


 
Having a contest is a possibility if enough people submit stories I could pick a winner(s). The end of the year is far enough away for me to procrastinate and still get the job done.


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'm too lazy to work for my money. So I ask people for a dime a day which for them is usually just loose change anyway. Usually I'll have 70-100 people from school give me 10 to 50 cents. I get about $180 to $200 a week just asking for loose change that they were gonna just get rid of anyway.


 
lazy is a 4 letter word for efficiency.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

The summer of freshman year I waited to do my AP summer project until literally the last three days of summer. The day before school started I read over 300 pages and was up all night typing it. My mom came down at 5 am and asked when I woke up. I replied with "yesterday"

Needless to say I was fried the next day. Fell asleep for the first time in school ever (on the first day woohoo my teacher loved me from the start) and I had a soccer game after school and I literally fell asleep on the bench.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> The summer of freshman year I waited to do my AP summer project until literally the last three days of summer. The day before school started I read over 300 pages and was up all night typing it. *My mom came down at 5 am and asked when I woke up. I replied with "yesterday"*
> 
> Needless to say I was fried the next day. Fell asleep for the first time in school ever (on the first day woohoo my teacher loved me from the start) and I had a soccer game after school and I literally fell asleep on the bench.


 
Lmao!


----------



## Erzz (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't study for my exams. Still got 90s though.


----------



## Dene (Sep 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I still need to go pick up my birth certificate.


 
bro i can 1up u fool. i still need to cut my umbilical cord.


(metaphoric reference, do not interpret literally)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 30, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> winner winner chicken dinner


 
Woner woner Organ Doner


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> bro i can 1up u fool. i still need to cut my umbilical cord.
> 
> 
> (metaphoric reference, do not interpret literally)


 
Thought that was supposed to fall off by itself. You're younger than I thought you were, lol


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was thinking I'm not that bad of a procrastinator anymore, but then I realized I'm reading this thread at almost 10PM and I have an essay due tomorrow that I have not yet started. And I will most likely put it off a bit longer.


----------



## D4vd (Oct 1, 2010)

Erzz said:


> I didn't study for my exams. Still got 90s though.


 
... People like you, Grrrr


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 2, 2010)

I started studying for one of my AP tests 20 minutes before the test was supposed the start. Then I spent the next week going over the material. My score? 4 and a 4 on the subscore (guess which test).


----------



## skatemaster78 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm procrastinating on learning full oll I've only been learning like 1 a week lol.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 2, 2010)

I was going to go learn CLS, but this thread is always on the home page, I had to read it.


----------

